# dd drank motrin!



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

My 2 year old just took a few swigs from a motrin bottle. i had it out bc ds is sick, had it high on a counter and somehow in, like, 5 seconds she got it down and took the cap off. i must not have put it on right?

anyway, she took 2-3 drinks of it. she seems ok, but a little hyper. Should i call PC?


----------



## Corvus (Feb 13, 2003)

Um, YES. Of course you should call Poison Control. Later you might want to call your child's doctor.


----------



## LDSmomma6 (Oct 31, 2003)

A 2 yr can take 1 tsp. It's pretty thick stuff. She may not have gotten a full dose, or right at a full dose. If it were me, no I wouldn't call.


----------



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

I would definately call.


----------



## Corvus (Feb 13, 2003)

LDS, the OP has absolutely no way of knowing how much the 2yo drank. "A few swigs" sounds like more than one teaspoon to me. I would never take that chance. The OP should call PC.

Have you called yet, mamaley? I hope you are not logged in b/c you have called.


----------



## lena1984 (May 29, 2005)

YES! PLEASE CALL

you never know how much exactly your dc drank of it

i hope she is well


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

It is *extremely* hard to cause a serious reaction by OD-ing on ibuprofun. I don't know what else is in children's liquid motrin, but I'm pretty sure it's ok. Last time I checked the dangerous dose for an adult was several hundred tablets--and that is only ocassionally dangerous. You don't know exactly how much she had, but you know she din't have more than a bottle's worth.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

So what did Poisoin Control say?


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

Everything's ok. It couldn't have been 2 drinks--when i saw her, i was turning around, and she was bringing the bottle down from her face and then put her mouth on it again so I paniced. But once i calmed down i looked at the bottle--it was a new one, only used for one dose and it's still full. I just freaked out--i'm sorry for worrying everyone. She's fine.

This has been a hell day. Ds has had fever and vomiting over the past few days...is better with vomitting today but wants to be with me all the time, and both kids want me at the same time, and one is always upset. Dd spilled soup all over herself (it was cool), ds keeps requesting food but won't eat anything that i make...

I'm sorry again for alarming everyone. She's ok.


----------



## scatterbrainedmom (May 31, 2005)

i had to call poison control because my 2 yo ate some ibprofin and they told me that a child that weighs 30 pounds can eat up to 26 pills before it is considered overdose.


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

I don't think you put the cap on wrong, the caps on children's motrin bottles are a lot easier to open than tylenol I've found. I had the bottle out today because my 3 year old has a fever and I caught her with it open and offering it to her 2 year old sister saying "here have some, it tastes like juice" [email protected]!! I grabbed it away before the babe got any and I talked to her that you never, ever touch medicine unless it's in the cup that mommy hands to you and tells you it's ok to take it. And you don't give it to your sister either!

I hope the sickies leave your house quickly. FYI, if it was tylenol it's a lot more dangerous than motrin and any amount of tylenol I would call pc for.


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

Wow! That's surprising. (about the overdose ibprofen info above--i cross posted with pilesoflaundry).


----------



## scatterbrainedmom (May 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaley*
Wow! That's surprising. (about the overdose ibprofen info above--i cross posted with pilesoflaundry).


I know. I was shocked when they said that.


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdurdin*
I know. I was shocked when they said that.

I was also shocked when I disocvered just how hard it is to seriously hurt oneself by OD-ing on ibuprofun. Since then I much prefer it to aspirin since it is relatively easy to OD dangerously on aspirin--just something safer to have around. The things no one tells you!


----------



## twindaze (Aug 13, 2002)

My oldest son figured motrin lids out EARLY, by 2 1/2 I'd say. Anyway, he drank 3/4 of a bottle. I called and it was no biggy. That's one good thing about Motrin, tylenol is much more toxic.


----------



## Mrs_Hos (May 3, 2004)

FYI...speaking of calling poison control...

My dd ate almost an entire bottle of Childrens Alpha CF (homeopathic cold and flu pills--made by B&T). I was staying at my friends house for the weekend--her mom had just passed away and the house was a bit 'crazy'...anyways, I called the health food store who gave me the number of a very large healthfood store with their own nutritionist/pharmacist (dont' remember the title, but pharm for homeos and herbals)...anyways, I gave her all the info on the pills, she looked it up and told me it would be ok...that she needed to drink some OJ and water and help flush it out of her system, but that it wouldn't hurt. I was glad because the alternative (I think) would've been take her in to the ER and have her stomach pumped...all for a homeopathic...that would've been pretty traumatizing!
Anyways...just thought I'd pass that info along. I would always call a natruopath (is that what they are called?) and make sure the homeo or herbal is OK...but I wouldn't call pc because (since homeo and herbal is not as understood in the medical field) they may just send me to the ER and freak me out.








In the case of medication, I would call the PC though...if she actually took too much of the medication!


----------

